# LR crashes on opening



## PaulineMosher (May 6, 2020)

I cannot open the cloud-based desktop LR 3.2.1. It crashes just after showing the splash screen, every time.

Things I've tried:
-- Downgraded to version 3.2
-- Updated graphics driver (Nvidia)
-- Reset preferences
-- Logged out and back in to Creative Cloud
-- Reviewed recent thread on the LR Classic forum about a similar problem for hints

Nothing changes, get a "send crash report" as soon as it starts.

I mainly use LR Classic, which is working fine, but I wanted to share a collection as an online gallery, so I needed to set the share options within the desktop LR. Eventually I tried the online lightroom.acobe.com version to accomplish this sharing, and it worked. Meanwhile, LR desktop still crashing.

If the web version of LR does everything I need, I suppose I could just ignore/uninstall the desktop LR, but if possible I'd like to know what's going on, as it used to work fine.

Any thoughts?

Thanks -- Pauline


----------



## Paul McFarlane (May 11, 2020)

Hi Pauline

How about uninstall / reinstall Lightroom (cloud) via the CC App? Rather than the downgrade to 3.2, see if that clears it?


----------



## PaulineMosher (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I don't think that's going to help. After I downgraded to 3.2 (no better result), I reinstalled 3.2.1, to the same constant crashing. I think I'm going to just uninstall the desktop version and give up on the crashing.


----------

